# LE2 upgrades



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi everyone. I’m looking to up my Cruze HP some more but I don’t know where else to look. It’s my daily but I just need some more power. I already have a tune through trifecta(well worth the money by the way) as well as a new exhaust system and CAI. I have also tried BNR’s HPRV but it just gave me to many issues. Any recommendations for mods? I’m looking for as much power as I can get


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Tune, CAI, and exhaust is all that you’re able to do. Unless... you’re willing to take a chance. To do or not to do, is the question.









FTW-GEN2XR 2016+ CRUZE GEN2


Taking pre-orders now!! Fully bolt on turbocharger, TBP Larger custom billet compressor wheel, TBP larger 9 blade high flow turbine wheel, CNC machined compressor cover and manifold, computer balanced assembly and VSR balanced. Larger internals than GT1752 units and larger and lighter than the...




www.turbobayperformance.com


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Tune, CAI, and exhaust is all that you’re able to do. Unless... you’re willing to take a chance. To do or not to do, is the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually just reached out and chatted with them they seem very good and professional and product looks great from what I see my only issue is I’m broke😂


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ashtonswindle said:


> I actually just reached out and chatted with them they seem very good and professional and product looks great from what I see my only issue is I’m broke😂


Did you get any specs from them? Like how much power they were able to make when testing it?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BNR said to stay tuned on a turbo upgrade for this platform. Not sure if they’ll follow through and all.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

“We have a prototype made off of a stock gen 2 turbo, but then we figured out the 1.5T turbo is a direct bolt on, so now we're researching if it might be better to start with a 1.5T turbo and make that bigger. It will depend on which has more room to fit the biggest wheels as they are different manufacturers “

this summer he says.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

So the Malibu 1.5 turbo is bigger than the 1.4 turbo?
Direct bolt on?


----------



## Jgehoski1 (Jul 31, 2021)

I have an intake and exhaust need a turbo and coils possible new valve springs


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

Jgehoski1 said:


> Would you buy this turbo ? I have the money for it but it sounds like you would be scared to buy this and I wanna know why


I wouldn’t be scared perse I would just make sure your careful make sure you’ve got a setup that can handle more boost. BNR is supposedly coming out with a new turbo and I would trust them more than anyone when it comes to the LE2. Make sure you have a free flowing exhaust make sure you have an intake and be especially sure to have I tune (trifecta or bnr) I wouldn’t be scared seems like a solid company


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We've got a couple of our turbos out on the streets on customer cars to finish up testing and are building the first few units to sell. Should be available before end of month.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Ashtonswindle said:


> Hi everyone. I’m looking to up my Cruze HP some more but I don’t know where else to look. It’s my daily but I just need some more power. I already have a tune through trifecta(well worth the money by the way) as well as a new exhaust system and CAI. I have also tried BNR’s HPRV but it just gave me to many issues. Any recommendations for mods? I’m looking for as much power as I can get


What happened with your HPRV? BTW that wont give more HP just backup other mods that do make more HP.


----------

